# Combat Support on Deployment



## Kirkhill (12 Feb 2022)

Good read.

Focused on the US Air Force but I feel that it is also relevant to the CAF at large.










						The Weak Link in the Air Force Is Me - War on the Rocks
					

An organization under strain will fail at its weakest link. As the U.S. Air Force faces possible wars with China and Russia, I have a bad feeling that I



					warontherocks.com


----------

